# WIN ANOTHER VIKING KAYAK!!!!!!!



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

*AKFF - WIN A(NOTHER) VIKING PROFISH KAYAK COMPETITION.*

Attention all AKFFers.

Drum roll please&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

_*Hey presto, watch us pull another Profish out of our hat&#8230;..*_










*The good folks at Viking Kayaks have generously given us another Profish Kayak (including seat and paddle) to give away. VIKING KAYAKS, one of Australias' most well known kayak manufacturers, have just released their eagerly anticipated new yak design, the PROFISH. This new 4.3 metre long, 77cm wide, 28kg kayak is loaded with features that even the most hard-core kayak fishermen will love. The hull shape ensures a quick, stable and smooth paddle through most conditions, and the cockpit design has been developed with the fisherman in mind. The new 30 litre centre well has many uses including esky, live bait storage, tackle box or fish keeper and the fishfinder hatch is also a unique feature of the Profish. This kayak represents cutting edge design at an affordable price. Check out http://www.vikingkayak.com.au for more details on Viking kayak models. This package is valued at around $1600 and will be won by one lucky AKFFer*

So, if you weren't lucky enough to win the Profish via the recent fishing competition, then here's ANOTHER chance to get your butt into some fantastic plastic!

The new AKFF "Spot the Yakfish" competition will commence on June 1st and will conclude on July 31st. During that 2 month period we will be asking for members to take and submit photos which must include our Special Yakfish Logo wearing a very fetching Viking Hat for this special occasion. The special image can be found here Download the Image Here

Now, with this competition, we don't want your standard 'pretty sunset' or '30cm bream' photos. We will be looking for photos that get the logo out into the public eye as much as possible. We will be looking for creativity, humour, opportunity and public exposure.

I'm not going to give away any ideas but perhaps you can sneak up behind Kevin Rudd and slap it on his forehead while your mate snaps away. The beating you'll take from his minders may just be worth it!

For those who remember the Triple J 'Beat the Drum' photo competition of years gone by - this is a similar concept. We want the AKFF/Viking logo to GET OUT THERE into the public eye!! Alternatively if you find yourself in that 'once in a lifetime' situation, some quick thinking and a good photo could just get you the chocolates! Your entries are only limited by your imagination (and the police)

At the end of the comp period our esteemed judging panel will be drawing our TOP 10. Members will then be asked to judge their TOP 5 from the 10 selected. The winner will then be RANDOMLY DRAWN from those 5 with the winner walking (paddling) away in a new Profish, valued at around $1600

So, that's the concept. Now get snapping! ALL ENTRIES NEED TO BE SUBMITTED INTO THE OFFICIAL THREAD AT viewtopic.php?f=51&t=17335&p=186712#p186712










_Rules do apply - so here they are.

This competition will run June 1 to July 31 2008 and is open to members of AKFF with more than 50 posts, or who have been members since before March 1st 2008. Members are allowed to submit up to 3 entries each within the official competition thread at viewtopic.php?f=51&t=17335&p=186712#p186712. All submissions must show the special AKFF/VIKING logo within the photo. No photo-shopped entries will be accepted. Any photographs that depict illegal activities will be automatically deleted and the member will be removed from the draw and giving a good beating. Site admin/moderators have AGAIN decided that we should not be eligible to win the competition, and as a previous Viking winner T-CURVE is also excluded (Sorry all). Winner will be decided by poll and will receive one Viking Profish kayak supplied with standard seat and paddle. Judges decision is final. Collection/transport of kayak will be at winners own expense._

*AGAIN - A BIG THANKS TO ALEX AND THE MANAGEMENT AT VIKING KAYAKS AND WE HOPE THAT THESE COMPETITIONS CONTINUE TO PROVIDE FUN AND VALUE TO ALL OUR AKFF MEMBERS*


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Excellent!!!!! i'm looking forward to seeing the entries... should be fun!!!!


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Roberta i think we are the only ones thats excited lol :lol:


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

I want one (drool.....)! Excellent idea for a comp. Good luck all!


----------



## gdcalmer (Mar 23, 2008)

Ha Roberta,here is my chance to win a NEW VIKING PROFISH KAYAK 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 
I have a bit of an idea for my entry,may need your help :twisted: :twisted:
Thirst I have to build my posts from 13 to 50,so I better lose my shyness ;-) ;-) 
Wendy.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

With the lads we have on this forum I can see myself switching the news on one night only to see a massive banner on the Sydney harbour bridge.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Thats one mean fishing machine, its fantastic of the Viking company to be giving another away, that will go straight in someones trophy room :lol:

The rules suck btw :?


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

No its ok i will wait for the next comp i will be a veteran by then, winters coming soon i will be sitting in front of the fire with a cup of tea and my slippers nearby, kayaking might be the last thing on my mind. ;-)

But i will play it by ear, i might have enough posts by then, but i will not post a flurry of useless ones just to be eligble, i have enough useless ones as it is 

It sure is a great outfit but.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

If you've been living under a rock lately, and your first reaction is 'pro-what?', here's a review of the yak after a fishing session around coochie a few weeks ago:

http://www.akff.net/wiki/index.php?title=Viking_Profish

Red.


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

L3GACY said:


> With the lads we have on this forum I can see myself switching the news on one night only to see a massive banner on the Sydney harbour bridge.


A bit off topic, but when my uncle was in year twelve (1970's), he put a 'For Sale - contact Chatswood Highschool' banner on the Harbour Bridge as part of muck-up day. Maybe I should ring him and ask for tips...

Rowan.


----------



## Aquaholic (Apr 1, 2008)

I guess we need a few hundred witnesses and not just a photoshopped picture.


----------



## AndyC (Feb 29, 2008)

Darn!!! the bridge idea is already taken!

Well being as I am soooo close to my fifty posts, can I please submit some inanity to get me over the line. Its just amazing, how low some people will stoop, just to compete for a prize!!!! Is good .... high five!










Chhers All,

AndyC


----------



## jtrippa (Feb 18, 2008)

Excellent idea

By the way guys there is a part two to the rules



> This competition will run June 1 to July 31 2008 and is open to members of AKFF with more than 50 posts, or *who have been members since before March 1st 2008*


 Hope this may help :lol:

I will have to get the old viking thinking cap on and see where i can stick this logo :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

I see theres about 17 dealers in QLD,18 in NSW and only one in W.A a couple of 100kms from Perth, we are really behind the times here, i have spent a lot of time on/in around the water and this year was the first time i ever saw some body fishing from a kayak (hobie with dog on front and back,lol), i guess we are 3-4 years behind you guys at this stage of the game, i feel like a pioneer here :lol:

I will certainly be checking them out further if they reach Perth.


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Woohoo.....another chance to win a fantastic kayak         . Thanks to the mods and Alex for his support 

One small suggestion, is it worthwhile putting http://www.akff.net and http://www.vikingkayak.com.au on the poster? We (on this site) know what the picture symbolises, but no-one else has the foggiest and you can't use google to match images yet ;-)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Flump said:


> One small suggestion, is it worthwhile putting http://www.akff.net and http://www.vikingkayak.com.au on the poster? We (on this site) know what the picture symbolises, but no-one else has the foggiest and you can't use google to match images yet ;-)


The people that are entering the comp know what the logo symbolises, so that's all that matters!

Also, we dont want Kevin Rudds 'heavies' coming round to our place to punch our lights out :shock: :shock:


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh Dear! There goes the neighbourhood...lol. Somebody wearing only the logo dashing out onto the footy field is one of the worst that springs to my mind...lol. Or kayaking down the escalators in the Myer centre towing a banner. This could get ugly real fast...lol. :lol: :lol: 
Cheers
Mike


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

fishydude said:


> This could get ugly real fast...lol.


Just wait until you see what happens to rundle mall :lol:.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

leftieant said:


> How about kayaking down the Myer Centre escalators, wearing only a logo?


Love it. Make it happen Mike.


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Lmao....I gave up nuding up for a cause when I reverted to hairy ape status. They shaved me down and taught me to walk upright but the hair grew back...lol...so I really wouldn't be nuding up would I? Seriously though, as much as would love a nice paddle yak like the profish looks to balance out my exercise, I only have one backside. With a fully kitted out Outback it wouldn't get the public exposure such a fine prize donation deserves I think because I love my Hobie too much. Would still like to play the game though...lol. Will have to give some thought to this one...lol.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Who's going to pin one to Benny when he visits?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Peril said:


> Who's going to pin one to Benny when he visits?


strike you down 

i thought one of Bill Hensen's models might have been the go.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Lazybugger said:


> so no nuding up


Oh... no fun. Wish we'd start seeing some entries, I'm due for a good laugh.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Lazybugger said:


> Just remember guys whatever you do it has to be legal


so all of my ideas are out then. Bugger, no cop car getting around covered in logos


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

occy said:


> You guys happy with me using that image printed on a T shirt?


T shirt should be fine but i would rather not see it on your undies :lol:


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

here is my entry, .....

MOD EDIT - IMAGE MOVED TO OFFICIAL PHOTO THREAD AT viewtopic.php?f=51&t=17335&p=186712#p186712


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

im sorry i'll try harder


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Nicely done Roberta!

Red.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Good work Zipper and Roberta,

Nice approach using media and media darlings!


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

damit roberta! lol
i've been racking my brain for ideas cause i want to win this so bad and it will take another year of saving to finaly buy this yak. i think i might have something coming up then i can get my prescious :twisted:


----------



## Gassa (May 19, 2008)

just wondering if i can add another 30 post to this site so im elegible for the comp sp his number 1 29 to go lol


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

ok i know this isnt real but 45 minuets of my life was wasted on it i even took the pucture of the roll!, well not wasted just not put to good use like, i could have used it to complete the homework i have overdue :lol: .
so if you want to count this as an entry ue to the amount of time it took thats ok with me but if not its fine. one day i will add this to the akff merchandise link.
just think how many people will see this if i some how manage to get this made. just sneek into the public toilets and replace the roll, they will call me the toilet ninja, hmmm maybe i shouldnt have the goal to have sh1t smeered all over the akff logo.
to much thinking for such a small brain










cheers


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Zipper (and all members).

Please understand that no photoshopped entries are acceptable. I understand that this was a good attempt at a humorous use of the logo, but we need to please keep this thread within the rules and on-track.

As part of the rules, we will be drawing our TOP 10 ENTRIES at the end of the comp period. Members will then vote on their TOP 5 and we will then RANDOMLY DRAW a winner.

Just because a great/funny entry is submitted early does not mean that you cannot win.

So far we only have 2 legitimate entries.... Who else wants to win?

C'mon - get your thinking caps on and cameras ready. YOU could be our Viking Profish winner!


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

haha thanks davey! ot was just fun and i understand defiantley not worhy of an entry, BUT i did look into making the real deal bit of a rip cause it would cost and it is a bit of a rip USD$14.50 for one roll !
just incase someone was looking to see how much it would cost to make a custom roll of toilet paper haha

cheers
wait so davey the top 5 entries will be thrown into a hat and drwn out randomly?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

zipper said:


> wait so davey the top 5 entries will be thrown into a hat and drwn out randomly?


yes thats right. there is an element of skill, and an element of luck in this comp.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

damit i think all my luck has run out because 5 out of 6 mars bars i have baught i have won a free bar, and from 2 of those free bars i have won another free bar. damit :lol:

cheers


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

UPDATE - PLEASE ENTER PHOTOS INTO THE OFFICIAL PHOTOS ONLY THREAD at viewtopic.php?f=51&t=17335&p=186712#p186712


----------



## Gassa (May 19, 2008)

just needed this post so i could enter the comp lol lol ;-)


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

gassa sorry to burst your bubble of exitment but i think there is something you need to know.......
read the regulations again cause it says you need to have been a member since 1st of march i think, and i say i think.
but have a few nice words to a mod and see what happens, just if you had have stumbled across this amazing sport/site earlier eh?

cheers


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

zipper said:


> gassa sorry to burst your bubble of exitment but i think there is something you need to know.......
> read the regulations again cause it says you need to have been a member since 1st of march i think,


Nah, you're in luck Gazz - it's a '50 posts OR old member' thing. 

Red.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

For those of you who are worried about 'copycat' entries should you submit yours early, you are welcome to pm your entry to me and I'll register it in the comp, only revealing it after the entry date has closed.


----------



## 30HA (Apr 24, 2008)

Davey G said:


> *AKFF - WIN A(NOTHER) VIKING PROFISH KAYAK COMPETITION.*
> 
> _Rules do apply - so here they are.
> 
> This competition will run June 1 to July 31 2008 and is open to members of AKFF with more than 50 posts, or who have been members since before March 1st 2008. _


Well, I guess that rules me out. I had even thought of a couple of really good ideas too until I read a little further about the rules.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

30HA said:


> Well, I guess that rules me out. I had even thought of a couple of really good ideas too until I read a little further about the rules.


Nah, that's an OR rather than an AND 30ha.. you either need 50 posts or more (which you have - 53), OR you have been a member for a while (but have less than 50 posts). Either is acceptable.

Red.


----------



## 30HA (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh, Thankyou very much!!!!!!!!!!!

My mistake. I read it wrong.  Now I'm happy again!


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

Can we inclde PMs as posts, pretty please!!??


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

*REMINDER!!!!

ONLY 2 WEEKS LEFT TO WIN A VIKING KAYAK.... GET THOSE ENTRIES IN!!!!!!!*


----------

